# Bad mistake



## Kev (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi guys sorry for the bad grammar im on my phone. I think i made a bad mistake with my pups ears. He's 9 nine weeks old and from 6 weeks his ears were up at the breeder. When i got him at 8 weeks old, everyday i checked his ear to see if his tattoo was dry and today his left ear with the tattoo was standing but it flops down halfway. Do you think i couldve damaged his ear from standing? I know ears drop during teething but no way should he be teething at 9 weeks. Anyone knows whats up?


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Don't worry about his ears. They go up, down, up, down, and do all kinds of crazy things before they go back up for good. 9 weeks is still very young for ears to be standing, there's still plenty of time. Most pups ears come up for good between 12-20 weeks.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Just leave them alone!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Here's my boys eardance in order


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

don't waste time worrying about ears!

enjoy this stage instead!


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

Courtney said:


> Here's my boys eardance in order


Nice dance... He is so cute...


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

My male's ears weren't up 100% of the time until he was SIX MONTHS old, lol! Your pup's ears have plenty of time to stand up yet.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

My boy's ears weren't 100% up till he was 9 months! (Beat you Good Karma! LOL)


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Hahahaha!! You win the prize Hondo!


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

my boys ears aren't up at 9 months old! (i win =P not trying taping anymore. he's cute as he is)


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

I agree, don't worry about the ears. They will go up.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

iBaman said:


> my boys ears aren't up at 9 months old! (i win =P not trying taping anymore. he's cute as he is)


actually..... My old boy is 9 and his one ear never did straighten out. 

(I think, I win. )


----------

